# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مساعدة :  ممكن معرفة الشبكة المغلق عليها اهاتف نوكيا 206

## karimovic44

ممكن الطريقة لمعرفة الشبكة المغلق عليها هاتف 
NOKIA 206  
لأني لم استطيع إدخاله الى الوضع العادي يبقى لوكال مود فقط  
أريد معرفة الشبكة من أجل عمل أنلوك للشبكة

----------


## mohamed73

على اي بوكس اخي

----------


## karimovic44

على بوكس  ATF

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل اسكان للهاتف

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*إن رفض قم بتفلش الجوال سيقراء معك البيانات تلقائيا بعد عمل فاكتوري ريست ولاتنسى الاحتفاظ بالBackup دع الامتداد C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup مفتوح لتجد اخر**Backup هو لهاتفك اتبع الخطوات بالصورة*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

و هونك طريقة  
تدخول هن و تقوم بي التسجيل في الموقع
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تابع الطريقة
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او هون طريقة من خلال البروديك كود الاصلي لي الجهاز  
تدخول موقيع تحميل الفلاشات عن طريق البروديك كود و انت تعرف اصل الجهاز من خلال الفلاشات الخاص بيه
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## karimovic44

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
لا يقرأ معي وبعد التفليش يفلش ويبقى على اللوكال و الهاتف لا يعطي 
read info

----------

